# Mystery Moderater



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

How do you contact this mystery man


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

by pressing the contact us button


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> by pressing the contact us button
> 
> View attachment 612053


Can't see that .


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

Is this something that unexpectedly slows your ebike down.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Can't see that .


Look down. 

No - further down ... 

Further... 

There you go!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Look down.
> 
> No - further down ...
> 
> ...


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Can't see that .


its at the bottom of the screen.........


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> its at the bottom of the screen.........


Diolch


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Look down.
> 
> No - further down ...
> 
> ...


🤠 Thanks


----------



## Joffey (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> View attachment 612054



Didn't realise it was flip flop weather in Hull


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

Joffey said:


> Didn't realise it was flip flop weather in Hull


Mrs Tenkaykev just pointed out that I’m wearing mismatched Crocs. 😮


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev just pointed out that I’m wearing mismatched Crocs. 😮


Why was I sent a photo of a woman's feet?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Why was I sent a photo of a woman's feet?


You weren’t


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Why was I sent a photo of a woman's feet?


It was a response to ColinJ, not to you.

You weren't sent anything, people respond to the thread, including responding to other posts in the thread, quite often at a tangent to the original purpose, or with some humour.

That is how forums work.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Oct 2021)

Maybe we need to combine the Ebike forum with the NACA forum and float it off into the ether. The board would be a better place....


----------



## Rocky (4 Oct 2021)

@Biker man - another way is to start another thread on Speed........then the Mystery Moderator will contact you.


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Maybe we need to combine the Ebike forum with the NACA forum and float it off into the ether. The board would be a *better place....*


for who??


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> It was a response to ColinJ, not to you.
> 
> You weren't sent anything, people respond to the thread, including responding to other posts in the thread, quite often at a tangent to the original purpose, or with some humour.
> 
> That is how forums work.


What has his or his wife's got to do with ebikes .


----------



## Rocky (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> What has his or his wife's got to do with ebikes .


She makes batteries......her name is Samantha Sung.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> It was a response to ColinJ, not to you.
> 
> You weren't sent anything, people respond to the thread, including responding to other posts in the thread, quite often at a tangent to the original purpose, or with some humour.
> 
> That is how forums work.



Okay, it was a weak, flippant post, but I confess at being amused that a response to looking down seems to have now gone over his head.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> What has his or his wife's got to do with ebikes .


What has the "Mystery Moderater" got to do with e-assist bikes?


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Okay, it was a weak, flippant post, but I confess at being amused that a response to looking down seems to have now gone over his head.


Everyone wants to be a wise guy.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Everyone wants to be a wise guy.



My mam doesn't.


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Oct 2021)

There just pulling your leg @ Bike man. 
There only having a bit of fun


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> There just pulling your leg @ Bike man.
> There only having a bit of fun



No, seriously, my mam really doesn't want to be a guy. She opposed women's lib back in the day, and her argument was 'why should we want to come down to their level'.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> There just pulling your leg @ Bike man.
> There only having a bit of fun


I know but sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> I know but sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.



Everyone seems to miss the last bit of Oscar's quote...“Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence.”


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Everyone seems to miss the last bit of Oscar's quote...“Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence.”


Thank you but I don't think the last bit applies here 😃😄😜


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Thank you but I don't think the last bit applies here 😃😄😜



Reading through the thread, I think you're probably right.


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Reading through the thread, I think you're probably right.


especially in the last 26 threads in this part of the forum.......im sure he was told not to start another one


----------



## Dolorous Edd (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Everyone seems to miss the last bit of Oscar's quote...“Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence.”



Actually I think it was Churchill, who said: "Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit... apart from all the others."


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> especially in the last 26 threads in this part of the forum.......im sure he was told not to start another one


I thought this forum was to start a thread on ebikes a subject I love and foolish as I am I expected intelligent answers but sadly they are in short supply.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> Actually I think it was Churchill, who said: "Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit... apart from all the others."


So how exactly has that to do with ebikes 🚴🚴🚴🚴😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> Actually I think it was Churchill, who said: "Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit... apart from all the others."


Not Churchill in this case. Or Einsten. The two who seem to have all kinds of stuff attributed to them.

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/1284197-sarcasm-is-the-lowest-form-of-wit-but-the-highest


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> Actually I think it was Churchill, who said: "Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit... apart from all the others."



I did a quick google to check, and found this instead...did you know it's National Sarcasm Awareness Month each October in the UK?

https://www.thestar.co.uk/heritage-and-retro/retro/history-sarcasm-lowest-form-wit-822588


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> I thought this forum was to start a thread on ebikes a subject I love and foolish as I am I expected intelligent answers but sadly they are in short supply.


no its a cycling forum, not an ebike only forum.....there are thousands of members who dont own ebikes and there a very few that do.

and you will get answers if you make intelligent posts, not just spam the forum with lots of nonsense and expect replies. i mean you started 5 threads on speed and posted the peacock response on all of them and around 5 times....whats the point??

and what has a post on mystery moderator got to do with ebikes??


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> What has his or his wife's got to do with ebikes .


Nothing.

It was a humorous response to ColinJ saying "Look Down".


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What has the "Mystery Moderater" got to do with e-assist bikes?


Perhaps it’s the e-assist electronics that moderate the power to the motor that are being referred to, and how it works is a mystery…


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

I think this forum's discriminatory anyway, I mean, people start with A bike, but the B's, C's and D's just get skipped over and we go straight to E's. What's that all about?


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> I thought this forum was to start a thread on ebikes a subject I love and foolish as I am I expected intelligent answers but sadly they are in short supply.



As you have been told before, ebikes is just a small part of the forum. It is a general cycling forum, and by far the majority of those posting here don't own an ebike.

If you want intelligent answers, you need to ask reasonable questions, and respond yourself in an intelligent manner.

And never expect any thread to stay strictly on-topic. That rarely happens in any forum. A forum is a place for discussion, and threads veer away from the topic just as much as a conversation with a group of mates down the pub would.


----------



## neil_merseyside (4 Oct 2021)

I predict a flounce


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> I predict a flounce



Surely he'll have to wait for the reply from the mystery mod? 

I'm curious, or is it nosy to find what it's all about.

It's a mystery and no mistake guvnor.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> As you have been told before, ebikes is just a small part of the forum. It is a general cycling forum, and by far the majority of those posting here don't own an ebike.
> 
> If you want intelligent answers, you need to ask reasonable questions, and respond yourself in an intelligent manner.
> 
> And never expect any thread to stay strictly on-topic. That rarely happens in any forum. A forum is a place for respondingdiscussion, and threads veer away from the topic just as much as a conversation with a group of mates down the pub would.


Thought I had asked reasonable questions then someone from the funny farm answers.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> E's are good.



There's no F in bikes here.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Thought I had asked reasonable questions then someone from the funny farm answers.



That was me that was.


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Thought I had asked reasonable questions then someone from the funny farm answers.


which ones do you calls as reasonable?? cause i aint read any


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> E's are good.


there ebeneezer good


----------



## neil_merseyside (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Surely he'll have to wait for the reply from the mystery mod?
> 
> I'm curious, or is it nosy to find what it's all about.
> 
> It's a mystery and no mistake guvnor.


I didn't realise flouncing had procedures


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

got any salmon.....sorted


----------



## T4tomo (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Thought I had asked reasonable questions


..but you're in a minority of 1 with that opinion...


----------



## winjim (4 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I never knew that. Live and learn.


It's an example of anapodoton. That's a word I learned yesterday.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> It's an example of anapodoton. That's a word I learned yesterday.



Often confused with the anacoluthon. It's because they have similar plumage.


----------



## MartinQ (4 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> It's an example of anapodoton. That's a word I learned yesterday.


Its all greek to me.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> which ones do you calls as reasonable?? cause i aint read any
> [/



There are a few.


----------



## figbat (4 Oct 2021)

Maybe try here?


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Thought I had asked reasonable questions then someone from the funny farm answers.


Apart from a few obviously humorous answers, I have seen no sign of unreasonable answers to reasonable questions.

Quite a bit of what you post doesn't seem reasonable to some here though.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> I know but sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.


The only people who ever believed that were Cannon and Ball, who were themselves as funny as a painful dose of the Nurembergs.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> The only people who ever believed that were Cannon and Ball, who were themselves as funny as a painful dose of the Nurembergs.


There must be a variant of Godwin's law that says if Cannon and Ball are mentioned the discussion has reached a state of complete pointlessness.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

Yes, although Bernard Manning is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> No, seriously, my* mam* really doesn't want to be a guy. She opposed women's lib back in the day, and her argument was 'why should we want to come down to their level'.



Off topic, but, I notice you use the term "mam" rather than "mum". I thought that was a particularly Northern thing. I know some may regard Hull, as in the North, but, to me, it is Midlands. 

I am curious, how far South does the term "mam" extend?


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> The only people who ever believed that were Cannon and Ball, who were themselves as funny as a painful dose of the Nurembergs.


Not sure what that is but it sounds painful 😂


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Hull I have been there and Wilerby and around .


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Surely he'll have to wait for the reply from the mystery mod?
> 
> I'm curious, or is it nosy to find what it's all about.
> 
> It's a mystery and no mistake *guvnor.*



Was that a chance remark, or, a very clever play on words?


----------



## figbat (4 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Off topic, but, I notice you use the term "mam" rather than "mum". I thought that was a particularly Northern thing. I know some may regard Hull, as in the North, but, to me, it is Midlands.
> 
> I am curious, how far South does the term "mam" extend?



View: https://imgur.com/a/ca07b


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> View: https://imgur.com/a/ca07b




Sorry, too clever for a Northerner. All I get a several images, obviously meant to convey the demographic of something, but, no key as to what that "something" is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Off topic, but, I notice you use the term "mam" rather than "mum". I thought that was a particularly Northern thing. I know some may regard Hull, as in the North, but, to me, it is Midlands.
> 
> I am curious, how far South does the term "mam" extend?



I though mam was a royal thing?


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I though mam was a royal thing?



Oh come on, don't exhibit you uncouthness (is that a word?) Ma'am please.......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh come on, don't exhibit you uncouthness (is that a word?) Ma'am please.......



I just call her Queenie.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Off topic, but, I notice you use the term "mam" rather than "mum". I thought that was a particularly Northern thing. I know some may regard Hull, as in the North, but, to me, it is Midlands.
> 
> I am curious, how far South does the term "mam" extend?



I always thought Mam was American and originated in the deep south.


----------



## Venod (4 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am curious, how far South does the term "mam" extend?



Widely used here in West Yorkshire, which together with Hull is in the North, Midlands start somewhere South of Sheffield.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midlands


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> View: https://imgur.com/a/ca07b



There is nothing to indicate what the colours mean, or what each of the four images mean.

Without some sort of key, they are meaningless. I would expect the colours to indicate frequency of usage, and each of the four maps to be a different word used, but need to know which map is which to be any use at all.


----------



## figbat (4 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> There is nothing to indicate what the colours mean, or what each of the four images mean.
> 
> Without some sort of key, they are meaningless. I would expect the colours to indicate frequency of usage, and each of the four maps to be a different word used, but need to know which map is which to be any use at all.


Click the image.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> The only people who ever believed that were Cannon and Ball, who were themselves as funny as a painful dose of the Nurembergs.





Biker man said:


> Not sure what that is but it sounds painful 😂


Cockney rhyming slang, innit.

Nurembergs... *Nuremberg trials*... piles!


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Off topic, but, I notice you use the term "mam" rather than "mum". I thought that was a particularly Northern thing. I know some may regard Hull, as in the North, but, to me, it is Midlands.
> 
> I am curious, how far South does the term "mam" extend?


Not sure about "Mam", but I would say Hull is very much on the border between Midlands and North. Lincolnshire I would regard generally as East Midlands, while Yorkshire is generally part of the North.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Oct 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> I predict a flounce



🙏


----------



## Alex321 (4 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> Click the image.


I did that, of course.

That is how I knew there were four maps.

But there is no key to them (and clicking on any of them once you are in the imgur page does nothing)


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Cockney rhyming slang, innit.
> 
> Nurembergs... *Nuremberg trials*... piles!


Pigin what Tommy.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Pigin what Tommy.


*CLICK THIS!*

(And then read what the link takes you to...)


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *CLICK THIS!*
> 
> (And then read what the link takes you to...)


Rock on Tommy


----------



## lazybloke (4 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I think this forum's discriminatory anyway, I mean, people start with A bike, but the B's, C's and D's just get skipped over and we go straight to E's. What's that all about?


And we never found out what was wrong with Preparations A to G


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> And we never found out what was wrong with Preparations A to G


And imagine how bad WD1 must have been.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> And we never found out what was wrong with Preparations A to G



I wonder if that's anything to do with the OP?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> And imagine how bad WD1 must have been.



GT1 was even worse


----------



## Scoosh (4 Oct 2021)

*Mod Note:*
Having strayed a long way off anything to do with electric bikes and even further from anything to do with a "Mystery Moderater"(sic), it's time to Lock this thread.

In future, please post threads in an appropriate Section of the Forum.
Thank you.


----------

